# Samba access of FAT32 mounted file system on FreeBSD



## FranzPepper (Feb 19, 2011)

SAMBA -- Samba access of FAT32 mounted file system on FreeBSD

I mounted an external hard disk in /tempFiles

From a remote host I can see the resources using `smbClient -L <server name>`

I can connect to server using `smbclient -U <user> //serverName/service`

But if I tried to list files I receive

```
NT_STATUS_INVALID_PARAMETER listing \*
```

I'm using FreeBSD 8 on a 386 machine. Obviously the directory is set correctly as public in smb.conf

```
[Public]
   comment = Temporary file folder on %S
   path = /tempFiles
   guest ok = yes
   public = yes
   guest only = yes
   writable = yes
```
Any idea?

thx


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2011)

You don't need to use FAT32 to share something with Samba. It'll work just fine with UFS2.


----------



## FranzPepper (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks, I know but my problem is I HAVE an external FAT32 and I'd like to share the folder in it using samba. This my problem, and I would like not to format the external disk. Any idea?


----------

